# Apparence (bleu ou graphite)



## apkwa (2 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Une petite question toute bête, dans les "préférences système" - général, on peut choisir n'importe quelle couleur de contraste, mais l'apparence ce limite à bleu et graphite.

Peut-on cependant choisir sa propre couleur?

Merci.


----------



## ice (2 Novembre 2004)

Désolé mais sur mon ordinateur aussi je n'ai que ces deux possibilités.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Novembre 2004)

Idem, pareil, kif-kif chez moi (et à mon avis chez tout le monde)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

En effet par contre tu peux passer pas des thèmes.


----------



## Niconemo (2 Novembre 2004)

L'apparence Graphite existe depuis la 10.0 : elle permet de donner un aspect moins bonbon acidulé et donc plus pro à Mac OS X. Je l'ai moi même utilisée très longtemps (le bleu aqua à toutes les sauces ça finissait par gaver). 
Ça joue en fait sur assez peu de paramètres : principalement le bleu aqua (la couleur de contraste des menus, les barres de défilement et de progression et les cases à cocher et cercles d'option, etc.) et les 3 boutons des fenêtres (rouge orange et vert).
Cette couleur graphite est en fait le bleu aqua désaturé à 50 % (vous pouvez essayer, ça marche).

Il n'y a pas d'autres possibilité que ces 2 modes par défaut...

... mais sinon il y a ça :
http://www.interfacelift.com/themes-mac/
(fonctionne avec ça)


----------



## apkwa (3 Novembre 2004)

Je ne connaissais pas les themes... Il y en a de vraiment sympas, mais c'est dommage que ShapeShifter soit payant...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Cela en vaut la peine


----------

